# t5i or t4i, which lens, and what case?



## marie1128 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been wanting to get a DSLR for quite some time now (since before I was pregnant with my son, and he's almost one), and I've been comparing what's out there. I know that I'll be getting a Canon Rebel. I know the t4i and the t5i are really not a lot different except one is just newer and hasn't been recalled because of the grip (the t4i). I know I want either the t4i or the t5i and not a t3 or t3i (I've played with all of them, and I like the newer two the best). Any advice on which to get is helpful.

My SIL has a t3, and has two lenses: the kit 18-55 and the 55-250. She has let me play around with her camera a few times, and I like the 18-55 lens much better, but I've heard that getting the kit lens is a waste of time...I plan on taking everyday pictures of my family, so I don't _need_ a zoom lens. Is it true that the kit lens is a waste?

Also, anyone have a case they really love for just packing around the camera, lens, cords, and extra battery and sd card?  

Thanks for your time, advice, and patience!


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 17, 2013)

The T4i is no longer marketed.  If you can find it in stock anywhere it'll be because it's been sitting around a long time.  (Which seems odd since Canon still actively manufactures and sells the T3i).  

BTW, only a limited number of T4i grips had the problem (they recalled a specific serial number range of cameras manufactured in a time window of just a few weeks).  

The 18-55 and 55-250 have had updated versions released with the new "STM" (stepper motor) technology.  They focus faster, smoother, and much much quieter (the motor was designed so that it would not be audible to the internal mic when recording video.)  The optics (specifically on the 55-250) seem to have been improved as well (which is good because I was never thrilled with the original 55-250.)

The T3 is the base entry-level model.  The cameras with the "i" suffix were all the top of the line at some point in history.  About once per year, Canon releases a new Rebel... The T5i is "this years" top-end Rebel.  The T4i was "last years" and the T3i was the year before that, etc.

The only difference I can think of between a T4i and T5i is the mode dial.  

The T4i and T5i both have 9 AF points with all 9 points being "cross type" focusing points which are more accurate and more difficult to fool into missing focus.  The T3i also has 9 AF points but only the center point is "cross type" -- the rest are single-axis AF points. 

Above the T5i is Canon's mid-range bodies.  The T5i is currently the highest end body of Canon's consumer entry range (bodies intended to sell for less than $1000 including a lens.)

It's nice to have a lens for shooting in low light or for creating a very narrow depth of field (deliberately blurring the background while maintaining a sharply focused subject.)  The 50mm lenses are good for that... the 50mm f/1.4 has the best build and blur quality.  The 50mm f/1.8 is the least expensive lens Canon sells... but it also has the poorest build quality (though the sharpness is great) but it's out-of-focus blur has a "nervous" or "jittery" feel to it.  It has a particularly slow and noisy AF motor.

There are TONS of bag options.... do you want any particular style of bag (shoulder bag, messenger bag, sling bag, backpack, belt-pack, etc.?)

I like the "sling bag" style (lots of companies make these) because the bag stays on your back somewhat like a backpack -- out of your way -- but they tend to be smallish and are designed so you can pull them around to the front for easy access to gear without removing the bag.  These bags are especially good for active lifestyles.  A shoulder bag is the more traditional type of bag.


----------



## texkam (Sep 17, 2013)

If you can get a T4i used and save some bucks, that would be awesome, otherwise as Tim suggests, you may have no choice but to get the current model. Either would be a fine choice.

Instead of the 18-55 kit lens (which is adequate), consider a "faster" lens in that range. Amazon.com: Tamron AF 17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD SP Aspherical (IF) Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras (Model A16E): Camera & Photo. These can be had used for about $350.00. They will fit your crop sensor body, but will not fit a full frame body. That's why there are a lot floating around on the used market... from people who have upgraded to a full frame and can no longer use it. Now, this won't compare to a Canon L series, but it's a nice step up from the kit. You'll really like having the f2.8 capability.

SlingShot? AW Series | Lowepro
For your needs the SlingShot 102 AW would be a really nice bag. I use the larger 302 AW, but will take my small 102 AW out on many occasion.

I would also recommend that you pick up one of these. Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58.: Camera & Photo
A little fill on a bright sunny day, or bouncing off a white ceiling when shooting indoors will make an amazing difference in your photos.


----------



## cynicaster (Sep 18, 2013)

The 18-55mm lens is a decent product, and a great lens with which to get your feet wet in DSLR.  If you&#8217;re new to DSLR, I can assure you this lens will be capable of performing outside of your abilities for quite some time. 

If your general mission statement is to &#8220;take everyday pictures of family&#8221;, strongly consider picking up a decent flash, because it will make a night and day difference to indoor photos (it has uses outdoors as well, but one step at a time). 

You didn&#8217;t specify what it was about the T5i that you liked better than the T3i, and by all means go with the T5i if you must, just don&#8217;t expect it to provide &#8220;better picture quality&#8221;, because it will not.  I&#8217;m not sure what your budget is, but if you&#8217;ve made up your mind that you&#8217;re interested in the Canon Rebel product line, I&#8217;d strongly consider getting the lower priced T3i and putting the savings towards a decent flash.


----------



## marie1128 (Sep 21, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> You didn&#8217;t specify what it was about the T5i that you liked better than the T3i, and by all means go with the T5i if you must, just don&#8217;t expect it to provide &#8220;better picture quality&#8221;, because it will not.  I&#8217;m not sure what your budget is, but if you've made up your mind that you&#8217;re interested in the Canon Rebel product line, I&#8217;d strongly consider getting the lower priced T3i and putting the savings towards a decent flash.



I've been "spoiled" with the speed of the T5i camera compared to the T3(playback, and the LCD monitor is a lot faster than the T3). I have never played with a T3i though...but that's (the speed of the t5i) really the biggest (and maybe the only) selling point for me.


----------



## marie1128 (Sep 21, 2013)

texkam said:


> SlingShot? AW Series | Lowepro
> For your needs the SlingShot 102 AW would be a really nice bag. I use the larger 302 AW, but will take my small 102 AW out on many occasion.



I think I found my Christmas present! =D Those are awesome! And thanks for the tips on the flash!


----------



## goodguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Consider going for the Canon 70D.
The T5i, T4i, T3i and T2i are all using same sensor and the differences between these cameras pic quality aint that big, while still good camera this is beating old horse to make more money of old platform.

The 70D has a fresh new awesome sensor, its sharing first place with the Nikon D7100 as current best crop sensor DSLR, yes its more expensive but it sure is worth the extra cash.


----------



## kay1547 (Sep 25, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Consider going for the Canon 70D.
> The T5i, T4i, T3i and T2i are all using same sensor and the differences between these cameras pic quality aint that big, while still good camera this is beating old horse to make more money of old platform.
> 
> The 70D has a fresh new awesome sensor, its sharing first place with the Nikon D7100 as current best crop sensor DSLR, yes its more expensive but it sure is worth the extra cash.



i have both cameras, the 70d does have a new sensor yes but its not much better then the rebel series, images maybe a 1/4 or 1/2 stop better in ISO performance. but video performance seems to be noticeably better. its the features that make the 70d a much better camera.


----------



## 8thsinner (Dec 9, 2013)

I just picked up a refurb t4I for half price and 55-250 mk2 is at 70% off, I'm very happy with it, I've got an older 35-80 us for it too.
The optics to my eyes are very nice, sharp up to about 20-30 metres, somewhere soon after that it gets a bit fuzzy, but it's an average lens so I'd not expect more. 

I picked up a vintage leather canon bag for a fiver also, small and a tight fit but way nice.

Doing the right thing is bleeding for the cause


----------



## toughsamurai (Dec 10, 2013)

kay1547 said:


> i have both cameras, the 70d does have a new sensor yes but its not much better then the rebel series, images maybe a 1/4 or 1/2 stop better in ISO performance. but video performance seems to be noticeably better. its the features that make the 70d a much better camera.



I just upgraded from T3i to 70D, in love the 70D for the AF system, high ISO performance, WIFI system, 7fps, the viewfinder size (in t3i I have to strain more to look in the view finder) and of course the video performance as you mentioned.


----------

